# BEST FOUNDATION & POWDER FOR OILY, SENSITIVE SKIN?



## Traci86 (May 16, 2011)

What is the best foundation and powder for oily, sensitive skin? I have recently tried MAC Pro Longwear which made me break out in a rash and Lancome Teint Idol which I like but it does nothing for oil control. Please give me your suggestions!


----------



## janetgriselle (May 16, 2011)

I've had a lot of reactions to Clinique, Lancome and other stuff, so I wear Bare Minerals and it works just fine for me. My skin is really oily but it doesn't look that way when I wear Bare Minerals.


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

I have really oily skin that is prone to breakouts. I normally use Mary Kay Medium foundation with Fyrinnae Finishing Powder for Oily Skin. I haven't had any problems with those so far. Make sure to wash your face every night, no matter what. Us oily skinned girls have to be strict!


----------



## janetgriselle (May 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have really oily skin that is prone to breakouts. I normally use Mary Kay Medium foundation with Fyrinnae Finishing Powder for Oily Skin. I haven't had any problems with those so far. Make sure to wash your face every night, no matter what. Us oily skinned girls have to be strict!


Agreed! I even wash my face in the morning before I put on my makeup. Cetaphil is a great facial cleanser. I just started using it and it's already clearing away all of my acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

I wish it was that easy for me! I have cystic acne, so I have to use prescription stuff. The funny thing is, everyone talks about how great ProActiv is. I tried it and it just stopped working on my skin. Shortly after, I had cystic acne because my skin was so confused that it just overloaded. ugh.


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2011)

My skin used to be oily but it's more combo now. It's also sensitive. I've found that mineral makeup is great. I like Jane Iredale pressed foundation. I also like the new covergirl NatureLuxe foundation. I tried a sample of the Maybelline Dream Mousse Foundation and it felt really nice and didn't irritate my skin. I was pleasantly surprised because I had never tried Maybelline foundations before. I think using a foundation primer might help with controlling the oiliness and sensitivity. I found that to be the case for me. I used to use Estee Lauder Idealist and really liked it. I also like Laura Mercier foundation and foundation primer as well as Chanel foundations. Smashbox foundation primer is great too. I found that my skin didn't do well with MAC foundations. I would always break out.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 17, 2011)

I started using *Neutrogena SkinClearing Oil-free Liquid foundation*. . . It's been helping out a lot.


----------



## indiegirl (May 17, 2011)

Have you ever tried mineral makeup? Mineral makeup works great on my sensitive skin. Also in the summer when the weather tends to be warm and humid it keeps my oil t-zone in check. I've been using http://hellominerals.com/. Love. Love. Love. When I find a product that works on my temperamental skin I stick with it!!

I also use the  gentle skin cleanser by CeraVe. Again, another great product. It doesn't strip my skin of the oil it needs but cleans fantastically. I use a nubby washcloth to wash my sensitive skin. Works great to exfoliate. Also, may help to use a salicylic acid in a lotion form to keep pores clean, prior to makeup application.


----------



## Traci86 (May 18, 2011)

I recently tried bare minerals and it did not work for me at all. Powder foundations do not blend in well to my skin and really settles into my pores even with primer. I used to use the Maybelline mineral power liquid foundation which was ok but they dont make it anymore. I am willing to try another liquid mineral foundation if there is one? I really prefer liquid foundations that are light or medium coverage. I was looking into Estee Lauder double wear light or Lancome teint idole fresh wear...has anyone tried these?


----------



## AngelEyes80 (Jan 17, 2012)

I currently use Este Lauder Double Wear and it's awesome. Great coverage and great on my skin..until lately my skin has been getting oily. I think maybe because I switch powders. (My skin is oily and super sensitive)


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 17, 2012)

You should try Benefit's Hello Flawless powder foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Excellent coverage!


----------



## renats (Apr 26, 2013)

Try paulas choice. Great reviews on her face care line foe oily skin/ acne. My skin is super sensitive- dry as a desert but now feels, creamy, hydrated &amp; sooo good! Awesome return policy &amp; u can purchase samples!


----------



## macstarlite (May 24, 2013)

Nars powder foundation works great for me with Neutrogena shine control primer


----------



## LizzyLiz (May 25, 2013)

Revlon photoready works great! I have dry skin and this one does not cake up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicarobin (May 25, 2013)

Hourglass Immaculate liquid powder. I use it with the primer and it makes my skin flawless. I haven't experienced any irritation and I have pretty sensitive skin.


----------



## mebs786 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngelEyes80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I currently use Este Lauder Double Wear and it's awesome. Great coverage and great on my skin..until lately my skin has been getting oily. I think maybe because I switch powders. (My skin is oily and super sensitive)


 I also think this foundation is amazing. I use this everyday for work and it will last all day without any touch-ups. This is a full coverage foundation and it covers everything!! However for work I can sheer this out and apply it lightly without powdering it and it will still last all day while stopping any shine from coming through on my oily t-zone.

I have acne prone skin and this does not irritate my skin either. I always reach for this one if I want my makeup to last all day


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jun 4, 2013)

Since I have sensitive and oily - combination skin, for me what works is Illamasqua skin base, YSL foundations, Kryolan, Bourjois healthy mix, Channel, Ben Nye Setting powders, ELF Setting powders


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LizzyLiz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon photoready works great!
> 
> I have dry skin and this one does not cake up!


 that is an awesome foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charlize (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hourglass Immaculate liquid powder. I use it with the primer and it makes my skin flawless. I haven't experienced any irritation and I have pretty sensitive skin.


 This is exactly what I use and it has changed my life! Use Hourglass Immaculate liquid powder with their Veil Mineral primer and you will be doing your skin a huge favor! My skin used to react badly to so many other products I tried and once I switched to Hourglass my skin has calmed down and actually improved. Theres no junk in the products (Oil Free, Paraben/Sulfate Free) and they work miracles on the skin in hiding redness and blemishes as well. The liquid powder gives me a photographic perfect look and lasts all day with the primer. It has been the best cosmetic investment I have made in my entire life and I am recommending that everyone discovers these products.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the same skin type - I'm a grease factory and my skin is SO sensitive. Avoid MAC like the plague - I have yet to not break out horrifically from one of their foundations.

I use Urban Decay De-Slick for oil control in my trouble spots with Laura Gellar Spackle as a primer. For foundation, either Skin79 Super+ BB Cream (Pink formula in winter, orange in summer since its a matte finish) or MUFE HD Foundation. My go to powder is Bare Minerals Illuminating Mineral Veil areas I want to highlight - usually my cheeks and undereyes, and the matte formula on my nose and chin. This all gives enough coverage that I don't need to use concealer anywhere but my dark circles.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've had good results for my oily skin with Clinique's Pore Refining Solutions foundation and Revlon's Colorstay Whipped Creme foundation.  I set them with Lancome's Dual Finish powder.


----------

